# Problem using wget/curl for https  (openssl-1.0.1c)

## dottore

Dear Gentoo'ers

I have a problem with dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1c.

Using net-misc/wget-1.14 with dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1c results in

$ wget 'https://dynupdate.no-ip.com/nic/update'

Es ist nicht möglich, eine SSL-Verbindung herzustellen.

(Unable to establish SSl connection)

or using curl:

$ curl 'https://dynupdate.no-ip.com/nic/update'

curl: (35) Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to dynupdate.no-ip.com:443 

Downgrading to dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0j resolves the problem.

Is this the same problem as https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412859 ?

----------

